# My blue angel layed eggs in our community tank



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

She layed a whole batch of eggs on the side of the uv sterlizer case , I was just about to do a major clean in the tank tomorrow. I have about 12 grb's in the tank as well as 6 clown loaches so I don't think there going last long anyway.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great news Laurie, congrats!

Angels are often very good parents so it should be interesting to see what happens with your GBRs. Are your kribs in that tank too?

Anyway, I'd recommend to leave a little night light on if you want to give them a chance to protect their eggs in a community tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*there gone!*

I got up this morning and all the eggs are gone, I did leave a night light on but I guess they got too scared and ate them. I'm not really broken hearted about it though, now I can do a good cleaning in the the 110.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

there's always next time!


----------

